# Nutri Sport 90+ 5kg £39.99



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

price is unreal, anyone speak highly of this product... seems to be alot of my gym mates using it, any else chime in?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Decent product that does the job,basic "old school supp" with no frills.

As you say - very cost effective,however,the downside - flavours are not to everyones liking(poor in comparison to more expensive brands imo)

I find the chocolate flavour acceptable and use it in porridge.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I've used it,can't always get it that cheap though but still good at 45 quid, chocalate is the best but if I wanted a tasty shake I'd go to Mcdonalds, its an all day, with a fast and slow acting protein blend, but now I've gone to myprotein total protein and buy in bulk.

Was that price from discount supps?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

freddee said:


> if I wanted a tasty shake I'd go to Mcdonalds


Disagree entirely,of course taste is an issue when they are a major part of your diet.Unless cost is the main factor(in which case i'd use an unflavoured bulk powder) why drink something you don't enjoy.

To suggest you need to go to a fast food outlet to obtain a tasty shake is nonsense.

I use reflex powders predominantly and extreme products occasionally,they taste excellent,however you pay that bit extra for the privilege.

And if you want a tasty bulk supplied shake,look no further than Bulksupplements direct.co.uk - IMO and experience,far superior in taste and customer service.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not saying what you think I'm sayig but when i read revwiws the last thing I'm interested in is the taste, and i don't go to macdonalds i'm after the protein and nutritional value and thats why i'm paying the money in the first place, if i didn't train i would not take in more than 70 grams a day which i could sourse from a normal diet one of the best mixers I've tasted is pharma but thats just a bonus.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Freddee,i know exactly what you're saying - fook me,id drink cats p1ss if i thought it would do me good!

However,as basic protein powders are much of a muchness these days,then,as said previously,unless cost is the factor,then taste becomes the overriding factor - i see no point in drinking something i don't enjoy when an alternative is easily obtained.

I realise the Mcdonalds comparison was by no means serious,and was used for dramatic licence,however,i thought your theory was flawed when many powders taste fantastic and are a pleasure to consume.

Anyway we are drifting away from the main topic - Nutrisport - to which i revert to my original post.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think 90 + is a good product at the price, and there are some nice tasting protein shakes out there but money is always a factor, I've got to order 175 quids worth next week, and I'm looking for some ZMA and gaba as we talk, back to taste notice I said I prefered chocolate, the vanilla can get a bit same old. I've never gone for unflavoured coz I know the day after I'd be pouring some nes quick into it.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

freddee said:


> I think 90 + is a good product at the price, and there are some nice tasting protein shakes out there but money is always a factor, I've got to order 175 quids worth next week, and I'm looking for some ZMA and gaba as we talk, back to taste notice I said I prefered chocolate, the vanilla can get a bit same old. I've never gone for unflavoured coz I know the day after I'd be pouring some nes quick into it.


ZMA - all-in1 - all-in1 Zinc & Magnesium -

OR (when back in stock) - ZMA®

However,have you tried seperating the products - (both chelates)Zinc in the morning and Mag with last two meals of the day,i find this works better.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

must admit ive never tried it but from what ive gathered overtime is that its down there below body fortress.

i could be wrong as i`m surprised at the replies.

is it not filled with sugar?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> must admit ive never tried it but from what ive gathered overtime is that its down there below body fortress.
> 
> i could be wrong as i`m surprised at the replies.
> 
> is it not filled with sugar?


No sugar,just casein and whey,and much superior to H and B.

Give it a go,results as good as any and many still use it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

be intersted in what extreme says about it.

nah mate i`m using Bulk Supplements | Whey Protein | Sports Supplements | Europe's Fastest Growing Bulk Sports Supplement Provider right now.

i used bulk powders for a one off but it upset me tum tum.

my mates fine on it,but it does go to show theyre not all the same even these days.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> be intersted in what extreme says about it.
> 
> nah mate i`m using Bulk Supplements | Whey Protein | Sports Supplements | Europe's Fastest Growing Bulk Sports Supplement Provider right now.
> 
> ...


Yep,an excellent company,i also use them as my main bulk supplier.By the way,they have an excellent forum - plenty of natties who are extremely scientific(maybe a bit too much!!)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i need another forum like a hole in the head.

nice chaps who run the company.

heh heh i dont do all that sciencey stuff,just whether something works and how many pills to take


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No I hav'nt tried splitting them, I might look into it, I've just ordered some USN I'm a bit interested in the added vit c, Ebay not a bad deal.


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960 (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn;t really respond to this when I used it last year and I was training quite heavy and dieting as clean as now. The Vanilla one tasted very chalky


----------



## thaskitz (Apr 4, 2004)

I thought it was good

The chocolate is fine

Granted not as nice as others but for the price its wicked

Where did you see it that cheap????


----------

